# A cheap and easy way for the po man!



## computer07 (Aug 25, 2008)

good afternoon, Can Anyone give me the parts list for the Cheapest most Cfficient DIY hydroponic system? thank you


----------



## andy52 (Aug 30, 2008)

well i'm new myself.just getting my stuff together also.from what i've read this is what i have.i'm using 5 gal buckets w/lids,5.5 in. net pots.cut a hole in the bucket top for the net pot to sit in.hydroton,air stones,air pump,ph&tds meter.and of course the nutes you are going to use.i am using the GH flora.gonna try to copy puffin,lol .and not use the grow,just the micro and bloom.i know i'll never compare to puffin.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 30, 2008)

* :farm: 2 schools of thought, hempy buckets and dwc.  Hempy buckets are just passive hydro, a bucket filled with a soiless mixture and manually nuted/watered  

DWC is a bucket with nutes, an airstone and a net pot in the lid.  either needs a ph and tds meter  I am partial to the dwc system, I think constant nutes cant be a bad thing :hubba: *


----------



## computer07 (Aug 30, 2008)

cool , i might try an aerogarden...or just go with dwc , they are about the same price but i would think you get more crop out of the DWC.  I just a beggining grower, looks like you could screw up less on the aerogarden. but who knows, we'll see how it works out. Thanks


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 30, 2008)

computer07 said:
			
		

> cool , i might try an aerogarden...or just go with dwc , they are about the same price but i would think you get more crop out of the DWC.  I just a beggining grower, looks like you could screw up less on the aerogarden. but who knows, we'll see how it works out. Thanks



Do not buy an aerogarden--they are just not good for that purpose.

I agree with Andy--DWC is the easiest cheapest hydro.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 30, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> well i'm new myself.just getting my stuff together also.from what i've read this is what i have.i'm using 5 gal buckets w/lids,5.5 in. net pots.cut a hole in the bucket top for the net pot to sit in.hydroton,air stones,air pump,ph&tds meter.and of course the nutes you are going to use.i am using the GH flora.gonna try to copy puffin,lol .and not use the grow,just the micro and bloom.i know i'll never compare to puffin.


 
*Andy, I used that Lucas formula sucessfully for a long time.  Some strains will require tweaking unless you change the res often.  I'd suggest going with a tds of about 1.5 ec, keeping the ph between 5.5 and 5.8.  change the res when 1/2 of the nutes have been used and you cant go wrong :aok:*


----------



## andy52 (Aug 30, 2008)

thanks puffin,i surely admire your skills with the lady you've had for soooo long.i felt that since you have used it for this long(gh flora)it has to be good enough for me.i appreciate the help.many thanks. i am waiting for my tds tester to get here before setting up.


----------



## munkyface (Sep 10, 2008)

Computer07, I just got my hydro set up running. Here was my parts list.
 3 Gallon green tote from Superstore.
 4 Net pots from local grow shop.
 Rockwool and Hydroton from local grow shop.  
 1 air pump, tubing and air stone  from local pet store.
 2 Reflector hoods from hard ware store.
 2 light bulb splitters.
 4 23w 6500K CFL
$75 maybe
That was the cheap list that I started with. I made a few improvements as money came along, but that got the ball rolling.


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 10, 2008)

my powerful aero/hydroponic/drip system and cheapest.. 

rubbermaid 10 gal.
12 regluar 3 inch pots (i couldnt find netpot in my town not even clay pellets)
6 of aqua glass gems
7/8 clear tube
garden hose (4 inch long cutted)
pvc half inch, 4 ft in length
360 deg. spinner/sprayer 5 in a pack
2 water pumps, 1 is 100 gph for drip method and 350 gph for sprayers
air pump and air stones
you do the math smile... I can give ya copy of 4th editon of hydroponic ebook or what kind of hydro/aero system u need? I got list of things u needs for all kinds! even autopot!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 10, 2008)

IMO, when you start adding sprayers/misters, water pumps, and drip lines to a DWC, you are unnecessarily complicating things.  

A bucket with an air stone and air pump can give you great results.


----------



## andy52 (Sep 10, 2008)

i agree,the more you keep it simple,the less problems you will have.can you imagine changing your buckets out with all that on it.i just take the lid and set it on a pre.mixed,clean bucket and away we go.simple.them clean the other bucket and you are always ready for the change.i have spare buckets for all of mine.but i do rotate the res change to wher i don't have to do them all at once.in case something comes up.


----------



## CasualGrower (Sep 10, 2008)

I TOTALLY agree... K.I.S.S. ....  no bette way to start than to go cheap.... cant get any cheaper in hydro than a DWC setup in individual buckets.... Once you get the hang of Hydro and you some spare change  you can always make it a lil more complicated like turning your buckets into Homemade waterfarms... but no need  to start that way.


----------

